
Launched a health reward program for startups today - rmccartney
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/irewardhealth
======
rmccartney
We launched our health reward program for startups and small businesses today.
I'd appreciate honest feedback on the idea, execution, and what you think
about small businesses investing in a culture of health

